# Athlon64 duvida no sistema ?

## Kobal

Minha maquina ta proxima de chegar   :Very Happy: 

Como meu sistema ta em cima dos casco, eu fiz o seguinte. 

Fiz um emerge -e world , com a flag march=i686 ....

Depois quando a maquina chegar eu mudo a flag pra athlon64 ....  e emerge -e world novamente   :Very Happy: 

Minha duvida, vai ficar a mesma coisa que se eu tivesse instalado a partir do zero com o stage proprio pra athlon64 ? 

Tenho que mudar mais alguma coisa ?

----------

## malloc

Tens de instalar de novo tudo axo eu. 

Pro amd64 correr cenas a 32 bits tens de instalar umas libs especiais. Já pra n dizer q o gcc compilado a 32 bits a compilar coisas a 64 bits n deve ser mt agradável

----------

## Kobal

Fala isso não   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matheus Villela

Eu faria uma instalação zerada mesmo  :Very Happy: 

Se estiver ansioso pra fazer tudo rápido quando ele chegar cria PKGs pra 64 bits no teu gentoo mesmo, na hora de instalar você terá que somente repassar tuas configs "principais" para ele, pode já compilar um kernel para ele também, no fim das contas fazer uma instalação limpa acaba sendo bem fácil se tu deixar tudo preparado  :Wink: 

----------

## fernandotcl

Se for fazer como o Matheus disse, cross-compiling, em um terminal, exporte as variáveis CHOST, CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS de acordo com a nova arquitetura (pergunte no fóum AMD64 o que utilizar), e construa pacotes com --buildpkgonly. 

Talvez você possa usar pacotes i686 sim, já que os Athlons 64 rodam aplicativos 32-bit.

----------

## Kobal

Já decidi, como o Linux vêm crescendo absurdamente, resolvi ir pro FreeBSD. Valeu.

----------

## malloc

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> Já decidi, como o Linux vêm crescendo absurdamente, resolvi ir pro FreeBSD. Valeu.

 

A lógica disto escapou-me  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mythos

Não percebi essa do FreeBSD ???

É um pouco mais avançado e ... ???

O gentoo está muito bem conseguido, no teu caso, até tem bom suporte para 64 bits.

----------

## fernandotcl

Bom, se Linux pode ter código BSD no kernel, mas BSD não pode usar código do Linux, então é natural que com o tempo o Linux fique cada vez mais na frente dos BSDs. Também não entendi a lógica.  :Confused: 

----------

## Kobal

É que os usuarios de Linux vêm almentando a cada dia, como gosto de ser minoria, o FreeBSD é o que eu procuro. 

O aprendizado que tive com Gentoo, nenhum curso Linux pode me dar. 

O mesmo ira acontecer com FreeBSD.

----------

## Mythos

 :Evil or Very Mad:   desculpa lá mas ... bang bang!!, bolas so vais conseguir ter um mercado equilibrado quando houverem varias "maiorias". 

Se queres ser mesmo minoria, não utilizes variantes nix, vai para o BeOS  :Razz:  ou OS/2

Não uso Linux por ser contra a Microsoft, uso-o porque em Linux consigo fazer tudo o que eu quero a preços reduzidos, com qualidade.

o Racio de qualidade e preço entre Linux e Windows é muito grande, dai optar pelo Linux. Eu uso Linux à pouco tempo desde 98/99, optei como sistema principal desde 2003, então agora com o Gentoo, tenho usado 95% este contra 5% outros. Não vai ser agora por ter mais gente a usá-lo que o vou deixar de utilizar.

----------

## malloc

 *Kobal wrote:*   

> É que os usuarios de Linux vêm almentando a cada dia, como gosto de ser minoria, o FreeBSD é o que eu procuro. 
> 
> O aprendizado que tive com Gentoo, nenhum curso Linux pode me dar. 
> 
> O mesmo ira acontecer com FreeBSD.

 

Desculpa lá mas isso é a razão mais ridicula de sempre...

Se dissesses q ias como forma de aprendizagem era uma coisa, agora dizeres q vais só pq é l33t e pq já há mta gente a usar Linux...Por favor...

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  pq já há mta gente a usar Linux...Por favor... 

 

Não disse por mal, é que com isso o número de usúarios tecnicos vêm diminuindo muito. 

Nos forums, são sempre as mesmas duvidas.

----------

## Enderson

Essa eu tenho que responder!

Muito engraçado mesmo, mas se for assim, faz o teu OS, hehe

vc vai aprender, e vc vai ser a minoria por bastante tempo, hehe.

Muita boa essa! instala o MenuteOS (é assim que se escreve)

----------

## Matheus Villela

A lógica de sistema pouco utilizado realmente não tem muito sentido.

Mas se eu fosse montar uma segunda máquina com 64 bits com certeza usaria dois sistemas operacionais, provavelmente Linux no 64 bits e o 32 algum BSD, acho que FreeBSD ou DragonflyBSD, mas não acho que existam diferenças significativas no caso dos BSDs principalmente pra quem usa um Gentoo mesmo nunca tendo usado um BSD. Ambos são sistemas POSIX que rodam ambientes gráficos iguais.

----------

## fernandotcl

É uma coisa boa mexer com BSDs. Mas somente aprender, porque as vantagens (que eu desconheço) são superadas pelas desvantagens (lembre-se do esquema das licenças incompatíveis).

Mas espero que você não esteja migrando pros BSDs simplesmente porque é um sistema menos usado. Esse é o elitismo incorreto, sem propósito. Se você não tiver uma razão pra usar os BSDs, não use. Ou use, heh.  :Wink: 

O único revés de tudo isso é que não vamos mais ter a coleção de how-tos, à não ser que alguém se habilite a manter o projeto e formatar os artigos.

 *Enderson wrote:*   

> Muita boa essa! instala o MenuteOS (é assim que se escreve)

 

Na verdade é MenuetOS.  :Wink: 

Bom, existe uma penca de "sistemas que quase ninguém usa". Entre eles, boas idéias que precisam de desenvolvedores, boas idéias quase mortas, e sistemas completamente inúteis que não apresentam um diferencial sequer.

Existem clones livres do BeOS. Existe o Plan 9 que é um sistema extremamente inovador. E existem também o não-tão-inovador Syllable e o polêmico sistema de código fechado que supostamente teria usado código GPL, o SkyOS.

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  O único revés de tudo isso é que não vamos mais ter a coleção de how-tos, à não ser que alguém se habilite a manter o projeto e formatar os artigos.  

 

Por isso que acho que um sistema pouco usado é melhor, eu tava olhando FreeBSD por alto, a galera é mais impolgada nesse sentindo, 

http://www.freebsd.org/docproj/translations.html#brazilian_portuguese

O proprio criador do Dragon Fly, esplica que projetos menores são melhores 

http://www.myfreebsd.com.br/modules.php?name=Sections&op=viewarticle&artid=17

Quanto aos Hawtos, se aparecer uns 2 ou 3, que disponibilizarem 1 por semana, eu apesar de não gostar de ser o cabeça, eu fico com a resposabilidade.

Bem lembrando, vou criar a conta no sf, amanhã,e olhar com o Matheus os howtos dele.

----------

